# Rot, Hail(!), and thrips(?)! OH MY!



## Heather (Jun 26, 2008)

Help!!!

Something's (or many things really!) going on with my Mexipedium (I know, I know....)

I have plans to check the roots and probably pot it down tonight but in the meantime I have had a few things going on with the older growths lately. The new growths are not experiencing as much trauma. It's been outside and inside since the beginning of the month so the problems could run the gamut of temperature issues, sunburn issues (which resulted in some rot issues), being too wet (see last issue!), and, last but not least, hail. There is definitely hail damage from Tuesday's storm, which I was not home for, otherwise I would have rescued it from the big bad outdoors. It is now inside again under lights and I am working on drying it out so the hail damage doesn't turn into rot damage.

It has been in a relatively protected spot outside since I realized it was getting too much sun.

The underside of the older leaves have a lot of brown spotting on them which, to me, looks like thrip damage but I'd like to know what all of you think. 

All of my other plants (outside now) are THRIVING - all the Neos have new growths and two or more spikes each and the Dend. kingianum is growing like mad, which encouraged me to buy a Dend. victoria-reginae and a Hisui. New plants - the first in at least a year! is making me feel a little better but I don't really want to lose the Mexi....

Any help would be most appreciated!!!

Okay, let me get these photos up, then! This is two leaves, the first two are the same and the third is a different one. 

Top of leaf:





Bottom of leaf (thrip damage? yes I checked for mites.):




Hail damage:


----------



## cwt (Jun 26, 2008)

Heather, the photos are on the blury side,(or maybe I feel blury) but that is not thrip dammage. Thrips is small pinprick type of damage, unless your thrips in the states are gigantic!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2008)

$2.00! :evil:


----------



## Heather (Jun 26, 2008)

No, they're blurry - I didn't have great lighting and I couldn't find the slightly better camera this morning. 

Just to clarify, in the last photo the white spot is the hail damage. Many of the leaves have them but I'm drying out the plant and used cinnamon on them this morning and it seems to be working so far to prevent rot from setting in. 

(Eric, you're full of it!)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2008)

OK, you push a hard bargain, $3.00!


----------



## Heather (Jun 27, 2008)

Um, still no.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2008)

You should take the deal before it's too late....


----------



## Heather (Jun 27, 2008)

What deal? It's a plant worth quite a bit more than that.


----------



## cwt (Jun 27, 2008)

:evil:Are you sure he is refering to the plant???:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, that's bad. 
You know, [St. Ouen flavum, assorted besseaes, etc...] how fleeting plant life can be. Now, God forbid, something should happen and the plant goes downhill..


----------

